# Questions about baby rats



## Mewlittle (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi I have 5 baby rats born Jan 8th 3 girls 2 boys was not planned by the way
their names are Craig M ,Shalimar F ,Ariana F ,Levi M and Tia F

I was wondering when will they get their full fur in? I already see them starting to get their fur in I can actually tell them apart now
And how old are they when they start eating solids and drinking water?
and do I have to get like a special baby rat food or can they just eat what the parents eat from the start?
and how old are they when they open their eyes and able to hear?
and what age do rats stop growing?

and any other info you guys know that i didn't ask would be helpful
Thank you 

I already know to separate the males and the females at 5 weeks


----------



## anilec (May 2, 2016)

Their eyes should open around 13 to 14 days and I believe it's around 3 weeks that the mom will wean them and they'll start eating and drinking regular food. Babies do need more protein than adults, Oxbow does make a special kibble for young rats but many choose not to use it. You can feed your regular rat block as long as you supplement with extra protein, this could be a high quality 18% protein dog food, or food like eggs, chicken, yogurt, and nuts.
Rats keep growing for a while, usually until 6-8 months of age
Good luck with the babies and share pictures!


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Mama might start to wean at 3 weeks, but it is important for rattie education and rattie social behavior to leave with mom until their fifth week, girls can stay with mom indefinitely, obviously.😜


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I have links, my page linked last shows baby development and tells u all the info u asked

Some helpful links for the babies development & sexing:
http://www.afrma.org/babyratdevdaily.htm
http://tigertailrattery.weebly.com/growth-picture-journal.html
http://ratguide.com/breeding/baby_development/birth_to_weaning.php
http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/?p=42
my pages:
http://www.onceuponamischief.com/sexing
http://www.onceuponamischief.com/baby-development

Rats stop growing around 7-8 months old.


Just make sure in their cage they can get to the food dish and water bottle. Babies often start to try food/water around 2 weeks old. They are eating solid foods/drinking by 3 weeks old, while still nursing. And are usually weaned by 4 weeks old. 
They can eat the same food you give mom (hopefully it is good healthy food!) and should have a wide variety of fresh foods to try as well. Giving them extra protein is good as well, depending on how much is in their food.


----------



## Mewlittle (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks for all the info

also I just found out that Tia is actually a male so I renamed Tia to George lol


----------

